# Help! How to keep stalker cat out of yard



## napagirl (Aug 31, 2012)

My rabbit Dimi is a house rabbit. But she LOVES to be outside with us in the backyard while we are gardening, relaxing, etc. I've spent many hours/money researching and removing unsafe plants, and putting in safe ones for her. I NEVER, EVER leave her unsupervised, as my neighbor has a "huntress" cat. I didn't know if the cat would react to her or not, but I got to find out last night.

While sitting out yesterday, about 7pm, the neighbor's cat shot like a bullet after Dimi. Dimi was able to outrun the cat, and we were up and after the cat in an instant. Fortunately, the cat did not make contact with Dimi, and Dimi did not suffer a heart attack. She was soooo upset, and it took me hours to finally get her calmed down. She is fine now, and obviously hasn't been back outside. 

I talked to the neighbor this morning who is a nice enough person, but will do nothing about the cat coming into our yard. Animal control said I could trap the cat and bring it in, but they would just give it back to the owner, since cats are allowed to roam. And I don't want to start world war 3.

So I would like to hear some ideas of how to humanely keep the cat out of our yard. Obviously just supervising isn't good enough as this attack happened lightening-fast. I read about motion sensor sprinkler that we could set up when Dimi is not outside. But I read that it wasn't always so good with smaller animals like cats. There is also cat repellent which I may try. Another option is to put some type of chicken or hog wire on top of the fence areas where the cat comes over. I just don't know what to do about this. Dimi LOVES the garden, and loves getting her exercise. It isn't a big yard... maybe 65ft x 30 ft. any ideas or similar experiences??


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 31, 2012)

Do you have a fence? I have heard that cats won't jump up on something if it goes out at a 45 degree angle above them. You could maybe put something around the top of your fence to keep cats out. IT would be good as it should keep cats out but not harm them or Dimi.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 31, 2012)

There are automatic sprinklers that turn on by movement. The down side of this is that you would need to make it so that the rabbit doesn't walk in front of it. You could place it where the cat jumps over the fence and into your yard. 
My neighboors cats (she has LOTS) always come in our yard. We can't really do anything. We usually use water or my dog to scare them away(when she is outside). There are many ways to get them away from your yard, just rabbits could be harmed in the process. So that isn't good.
I heard something about citrus peels.. 
"I live in Israel where the cats roam freely... My neighbor puts citrus peels (orange, grapefruit and lemon) on her small garden and the cats don't touch her plants." 
I got that quote off a site.


----------



## napagirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you for the responses. I do have a fence, and I saw the 45 degree thing online, but it would have to be on all three neighbors' fences sides to keep the cat from entering into my yard. 
If the water thing works, I could just turn it off when Dimi is out. I mean, if it blasts that cat a few times, I don't think it will try for a third time. I am going to talk to the pet store about it. I also don't want to scare all the birds away from my yard.
I am thinking of tall lattice... it would be hard for the cat to perch atop that and stalk Dimi.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 31, 2012)

There is an episode from My Cat From Hell (show on Animal Planit) were they deal with trying to keep stray cats out of a yard. I think that there are actually multiple episodes on this subject. I agree with the 45% fence.


----------

